# Is there any way to use internal storage?!



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

There is 8gb of internal storage. It baffles me as to why we cannot access it.

My phone is rooted.

Is there any way that I can place music in the internal storage so a music player will be able to see it and play it?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

kill00 said:


> There is 8gb of internal storage. It baffles me as to why we cannot access it.
> 
> My phone is rooted.
> 
> Is there any way that I can place music in the internal storage so a music player will be able to see it and play it?


I wouldnt think so, the internal storage is used for apps and system type files.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, you could store files into an internal storage folder, but I doubt music player apps can even see outside of the SD card without root access. I'm not sure, since I would probably be the person in my truck/car using AudioGalaxy to stream my music via bluetooth. (800 songs is a lot of space..)


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Well, you could store files into an internal storage folder, but I doubt music player apps can even see outside of the SD card without root access. I'm not sure, since I would probably be the person in my truck/car using AudioGalaxy to stream my music via bluetooth. (800 songs is a lot of space..)


yea it might be better to store other files there, like backups or roms


----------



## haxerpaylay (Jun 21, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> yea it might be better to store other files there, like backups or roms


Wouldn't a data wipe erase that, not good if you had a backup or rom to flash, as it would be erased. Why don't you buy a larger microsd card.

Devices:

Motorola Droid X
Asus Transformer 
Lg Revolution
Samsung Fascinate 
Motorola Droid 1
Motorola Cliq

TeenDroid.net Reviewer!!!


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

kill00 said:


> There is 8gb of internal storage. It baffles me as to why we cannot access it.
> 
> My phone is rooted.
> 
> Is there any way that I can place music in the internal storage so a music player will be able to see it and play it?


You CAN store files in data.... however a data wipe will kill them. I've used it as a last resort occasionally..... but it won't read music files if you do that







Amazon has sandisk 32gb cards for about twenty bucks tho 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

